# Username 'atnike'



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Hello Mods, there's shite all over t'forum again, more trainer sales.....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, but Kell loves 'em!! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

He's back again :evil:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90875

and in the wanted room too (so far) :x


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Now blatantly selling in For Sale.....

Can mods not disable/delete the account?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

And now *zlhuang11
*
Same bloke?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> Can mods not disable/delete the account?


Unfortunately no, only Jae can do that


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

He's still active - is Jae not around? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Why dont we try to get as many members as we can to tell him to piss off by email :evil:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

He is back again :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The guy is a total tosser I am buying nothing else off him :wink: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

At least his posts are original. Not ONCE has he argued which colour trainers is best! Top man.


----------

